

WebKit == Mobile - mdasen
http://alex.dojotoolkit.org/2009/01/webkit-mobile/

======
ROFISH
_"As predicted, the mobile world has beaten the desktop to the web of the
future."_

Technically, not really. Most people I know have the IE of phones: just some
crappy Nokia or something that just text messages and phone calls.

------
robotron
Do we really want the mobile net to be dominated by one rendering engine?
Haven't we been down this road before?

~~~
Zev
That one rendering engine is fully open source this time around. Makes
somewhat of a difference.

~~~
shutter
And a _good_ , _standards-compliant-yet-innovative_ one at that.

------
halo
It doesn't mention Opera Mini which also has 21 million users -
<http://www.opera.com/smw/2008/10/>

~~~
rockbilly
I'd disagree with their methodology. So, every Windows Mobile user who has
downloaded Opera Mini to _try_ it is considered an active Opera Mini user?
Hogwash! Opera Mini has been downloaded 21M times which includes a substantial
proportion of people who have downloaded it multiple times and users who have
downloaded it to try it and never use it again.

~~~
josefresco
I concur, as a Windows Mobile user (Blackjack II) I downloaded Opera to 'try'
and use it occasionally on websites which I know render correctly/better than
mobile IE. However much of the web is not Opera Mini compat, and it tends to
freeze/screw up quite frequently which forces me back into the mobile IE
ghetto.

However it's worth noting that I just installed Skyfire is it's working
beautifully.

<http://www.skyfire.com/product>

Shows web pages like a desktop browser (no one-column BS), has Opera/Safari-
esque zooming features and plays web video (YouTube/ESPN) with no fuss. Lovin'
it.

